# Dog keeps peeing in the house since being neutered!!! Help!



## Maggie Girl

Timeline: 
Tuesday night, he peed in our son's room while in their playing w/our boys. This was out of character as he has been housebroken for a while, even before we recently brought him inside to live full time. (He lived inside last year before living out in the fence for a while.)

Wednesday, we took him to the vet to be neutered/get shots.

Friday, picked him up to come home. Was fine.

Saturday, pooped by the front door (hasn't done this since he was a puppy!), but my husband and sons were in the back bedroom watching a movie and I blame them for this one. But minutes after I got home he went to the front door and then peed on the rug! 

Sunday (today), took him outside to pee THREE times before church, but he would not go. He hadn't had much to drink so I assumed he just really did not need to go. He went into the crate while we were gone for 75 minutes. Got home to find he'd peed in the crate. Okay. Had to get a bath. 15 minutes after the bath he peed RIGHT BY MY FEET while I was cooking lunch!!!! WTF? We took a nice long walk after lunch where he both peed and pooped and then came home to rest. My husband left while I was napping, the dog at foot of the bed on the floor. When he returned the dog got up and peed at the doorway to our bedroom!!! I stopped him mid-pee and expressed how it wasn't cool to pee in the house, but now I am paranoid that this is going to keep happening. He gets tons of chances to go out, so it's not like he "can't hold it" because he hasn't been out. Before this week he was great about being inside, I'm so disappointed. We really want him to live inside us w/us so I want to fix this.

What could cause this sudden downturn in his being housebroken? He's very attached to me, and I wonder if he's "marking me" or maybe it has something to do with the neutering experience? Please help, we are not happy with cleaning up pee all over.


----------



## Willowy

Surgery, of course, takes a while to recover from and it takes a few days to flush the anesthetic out of his system. I would expect a few accidents after any surgery. Also, what kind of actual potty training has he had?


----------



## Maggie Girl

His potty training, when he was an older puppy (6mo), was frequent trips outside with positive reinforcement (praise and treat) when he went. He had an 85% success rate I'd say. After a couple of months, he lived in our fenced backyard for nearly a year. When we brought him inside recently to try being an "inside" only dog, he just naturally went to the front door when he needed to go out to pee/poop, and we took him out in between "signals" if we were going to be gone and he would have to be in his crate. He has free run of the house at night and hasn't had any issues with that, always goes out to pee before we go to bed and then again in the morning. We feed him on schedule, too. He always gets praised and a small treat for going potty to reinforce the good behavior since being back inside is a change of pace for him. I just wonder if maybe the psychological effects of the vet trip have him in a funk or something.


----------



## rdeen17

I'm having the very same problem. My dog would either cry at the door or bump his leash with his nose if he wanted to go out. 2 to 3 weeks ago he was neutered and starting about 2 days ago he won't tell us he needs to go out any more. He just pees where ever he wants, which is always the carpet. We keep him in the kitchen at night so that he doesn't destroy the apartment while we are gone or asleep. We walk him when we come back or wake up and then let him roam the livingroom so he'll always be in sight. We can never stop him mid-pee. He just looks at us with a weird face and keeps peeing. Its like he's forgotten that peeing inside is bad.


----------



## Maggie Girl

Update- It's Wednesday night and Tucker's been doing wonderfully since Sunday. (I do hope I'm not jinxing myself by proclaiming this, LOL.) We've kept vigilant about keeping him nearby to watch for signs of needing to go out, given extra praise for doing the deed outdoors, and overall I guess he was just in a post-op funk. I'm so glad it wasn't the beginning of a streak of accidents. _Knocking on wood..._


----------



## Willowy

Yeah, that anesthetic can really cause some, um. . .de-toxing . I think all of my dogs have had accidents in the week after surgery. Hope he keeps remembering his housetraining!


----------



## Vernigo

Maggie Girl said:


> Timeline:
> Tuesday night, he peed in our son's room while in their playing w/our boys. This was out of character as he has been housebroke for a while, even before we recently brought him inside to live full time. (He lived inside last year before living out in the fence for a while.)
> 
> Wednesday, we took him to the vet to be neutered/get shots.
> 
> Friday, picked him up to come home. Was fine.
> 
> Saturday, pooped by the front door (hasn't done this since he was a puppy!), but husband and sons were in back bedroom watching movie and I blame them for this one. But minutes after I got home he went to the front door and then peed on the rug!
> 
> Sunday (today), took him outside to pee THREE times before church, but he would not go. He hadn't had much to drink so I assumed he just really did not need to go. He went into the crate while we were gone for 75 minutes. Got home to find he'd peed in the crate. Okay. Had to get a bath. 15 minutes after the bath he peed RIGHT BY MY FEET while I was cooking lunch!!!! WTF? Took nice long walk after lunch where he both peed and pooped and then came home to rest. Husband left while I was napping, dog at foot of the bed on floor. When he returned the dog got up and peed at the doorway to our bedroom!!! I stopped him mid-pee and expressed how it wasn't cool to pee in the house, but now I am paranoid that this is going to keep happening. He gets tons of chances to go out, so it's not like he "can't hold it" because he hasn't been out. Before this week he was great about being inside, I'm so disappointed. We really want him to live inside w/us so I want to fix this.
> 
> What could cause this sudden downturn in housebroken-ness. He's very attached to me, and I wonder if he's "marking me" or maybe it has something to do with the neutering experience? Please help, we are not happy with cleaning up pee all over.


Same problem here. It’s very frustrating. It’s been 6 days since his surgery. Don’t know what to do


----------



## Kimmi

rdeen17 said:


> I'm having the very same problem. My dog would either cry at the door or bump his leash with his nose if he wanted to go out. 2 to 3 weeks ago he was neutered and starting about 2 days ago he won't tell us he needs to go out any more. He just pees where ever he wants, which is always the carpet. We keep him in the kitchen at night so that he doesn't destroy the apartment while we are gone or asleep. We walk him when we come back or wake up and then let him roam the livingroom so he'll always be in sight. We can never stop him mid-pee. He just looks at us with a weird face and keeps peeing. Its like he's forgotten that peeing inside is bad.


I hope I’m replying in the rt place. I haven’t been on here in years! I have 5 dogs & only one is a male. He tags furniture inside & it drives my husband insane! I put up with it only because he’s such a sweet boy. Him doing that is my only complaint & it’s not like 24/7. Problem is he never does it in front of us so we can’t tell him it’s wrong. We have a doggie door so there’s no excuse! All of my furbabies have been fixed.


----------



## Ashleyricj

Maggie Girl said:


> Timeline:
> Tuesday night, he peed in our son's room while in their playing w/our boys. This was out of character as he has been housebroke for a while, even before we recently brought him inside to live full time. (He lived inside last year before living out in the fence for a while.)
> 
> Wednesday, we took him to the vet to be neutered/get shots.
> 
> Friday, picked him up to come home. Was fine.
> 
> Saturday, pooped by the front door (hasn't done this since he was a puppy!), but husband and sons were in back bedroom watching movie and I blame them for this one. But minutes after I got home he went to the front door and then peed on the rug!
> 
> Sunday (today), took him outside to pee THREE times before church, but he would not go. He hadn't had much to drink so I assumed he just really did not need to go. He went into the crate while we were gone for 75 minutes. Got home to find he'd peed in the crate. Okay. Had to get a bath. 15 minutes after the bath he peed RIGHT BY MY FEET while I was cooking lunch!!!! WTF? Took nice long walk after lunch where he both peed and pooped and then came home to rest. Husband left while I was napping, dog at foot of the bed on floor. When he returned the dog got up and peed at the doorway to our bedroom!!! I stopped him mid-pee and expressed how it wasn't cool to pee in the house, but now I am paranoid that this is going to keep happening. He gets tons of chances to go out, so it's not like he "can't hold it" because he hasn't been out. Before this week he was great about being inside, I'm so disappointed. We really want him to live inside w/us so I want to fix this.
> 
> What could cause this sudden downturn in housebroken-ness. He's very attached to me, and I wonder if he's "marking me" or maybe it has something to do with the neutering experience? Please help, we are not happy with cleaning up pee all over.


Hi! I’ve been having the same problem with my dog...has the issue been resolved for yours?


----------



## DaySleepers

This post is a decade old, and the original poster hasn't been active here in nine years. I'm closing this thread to further replies, but please feel free to post your own thread describing the pottying behavior you're struggling with in your dog, and our currently active members will be much more likely to notice it and offer you advice for your specific situation.


----------

